# Weekend hunting trip



## WidowMaker (Sep 1, 2010)

The Quarry, standing dead tamarack















Manage to bag a couple, actually 3


----------



## Treetom (Sep 3, 2010)

*Tall buggers*

Beginning and end pics. How 'bout a few from the middle.


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea, get so busy do the work I forget to take pictures. I'll try to do better...


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice racks on the trucks. Looks a lot like the Little Naches area


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually the other road, Rimrock area...


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gotcha. If it wasn't so far for me I'd love to cut more firewood over there.


----------

